# Huge Halloween Yard Haunt 2014 Video



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Day Time Walk-Through


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you've got a lot of stuff!:jol:

I like the smiling dude at about 2:28. It's as if he's about to tell unwary visitors "I know what you're in for".


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Lol that's uncle Charlie laughing at everyone who dares to go in the Haunt.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That was some good quality low light video. What type of camera did you use? Settings?


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

I use a Nikon d7000 with a 50mm 1.4. AF mode: manual ISO set at 400


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Good Gosh you've got TONS of stuff! I thought I had lots of props, you make me look like a novice. Really nice set up, I'm sure the TOT's live to go to your house. Very cool, thanks for sharing your Halloweeness.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

WOW, your haunt is amazingly huge. That must have taken some time to accumulate that many props. I bet people drive from miles away just to go through it. Very well done.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments...20 plus years of collecting and making props. The Tots love it. but I find the parents love it more! We get people from all over the place. so far this year that we got some folks from Germany they told me that they take there vacation during Oct so they can go see Haunts in CA


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ditto the comments, plus: Storage? How do you store it all?


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a big storage unit that I try to pack everything in. I am really organized when it comes to packing away my stuff, there is a method to my madness so it takes me almost as long to pack it away as it does for me to build it.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the shaking chandelier!! Great idea..Your walkthru is jaw dropping


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets! That is quite a set up. Love your use of lighting


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's insane!
Great haunt you have there!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Impressive! You are one of those haunts that we all aspire to!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a huge display ... nice.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW! That's amazing. You have quite a clown collection.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------

